# Blue Fawn/Blue Buckskin?



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Whats the difference between Blue Fawn and Blue Buckskin? I've seen Blue Fawn and just Buckskin or Buckskin with a blue mask. But someone said they had a Blue Buckskin but didnt have a mask and it was similiar to the coloring of Blue Fawn.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*A blue fawn has a silvery tint to it in direct light. Like this .....*


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I just *LOVE* Hemi! ....So whats Blue Buckskin? I've never seen it.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Buckskin is a really light brown. Here's a good pic of one...

http://www.adba.cc/p_gallary.asp?aid=5&pid=127


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay so what this guy was talking about is his dog is Buckskin with some blue coloring but just not the mask. (I didnt get a chance to see the dog b/c I had Legend with me and he said his dog's never been around other dogs before so I wasnt about to take a chance.) Thank You Midwest for clarifying!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> *A blue fawn has a silvery tint to it in direct light. Like this .....*


If Hemi comes up missing I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

bullybabe said:


> If Hemi comes up missing I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angel:


Not if I get to him first! LOL. J/K!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

how old is hemi, cause hemi is HUGE haha


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

LOL....... Thanks! He's my teddy bear.

He's 10 months old.


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a gorgeous dog! What are you feeding that thing?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

no doubt, how much does that big boy weigh


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

hes nice!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Thanks everybody! 

He really isn't as big as he looks....lol He's 73.4lbs and he eats Innova EVO.

He may have been talking about a blue/fawn cause inside when the sun isn't on him he has blue strands of hair in his coat.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

73.4? dang i was thinkin way biger i just got back from the vet and rico is an even 73, rico is kinda tall tho


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, hes more big boned and muscle than anything.


----------

